# young couple on woking holiday visa



## kenny7715 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi we are a couple aged 20 from the UK and have our first working holiday visa. We will be arriving in sydney (happy to travel!) In january 2013. 

My partner has gcse grades, city and guilds beauty certificate and currently a supervisor in a jewelers with pass certificates in golds diamonds etc.

I am a painter and decorator with around 4-5years experiance no grades or certificates. I have a portfolio of my jobs and references from current and previous painters ive worked for.

We would like to know what our chances of getting work are and getting sponsored. On our visa we can only attend education/learning courses for 3months but are happy to get a certificate in decorating to help pass sponsorship application.

Also wheres best for our job roles to move to? Was thinking perth or sydney? Any average prices for living as a couple ? Thanks


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome!

I know very little about your specific industries and personally only really know about the Melbourne area, where I have been so far, so someone might come in and correct me and they will probably be right, but here's my experience.

Unemployment, according to the news yesterday, is at an all time low. Australians themselves are already having quite a tough time finding work at the moment (it's not as bad as Europe was when I left it it January, but still) and Australian employers value "local experience". Unless you have some seriously impressive skills, you will be forced to "start over" at the bottom of the job food chain. That's just how it is when you go to a new country, most of the time.

Adding to that your visa is temporary so any company that might see a career in your skills will be hesitant to take you on board unless you have a very much needed skill because your visa is temporary. 

I'm a historian graduated from one of the top 20 Uni's of Europe and I'm doing customer service work here and only because they needed specifically a Dutch person with my specific administrative skills. I got lucky. 

You might get lucky too and a lot faster than I did (7+ months of job searching) but just prepare for the worst and realize that on a WHV your best bet is to do seasonal work and just pick fruit and/or work on farms for a few weeks at a time because that is the best chance most WHV people have. Also cafes in tourist centres might need extra hands during the approach to summer.

Just don't get your hopes up too high on starting here where you left off at home. I expected that because the job market here is healthier than in Europe and I was very skilled, but was rather disappointed.


----------



## kenny7715 (Oct 12, 2012)

I see  the good booming days are finished for the building trade then? I keep hearing from a few contacts their that australia need like 20k more workers from abroad to come over and work in AU. Im hoping not to be out of work too long as money wont last long with no income between us both! Thanks for your reply


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

As long as you are willing and able to do whatever job available, you should be fine, because it will give you an opportunity to get local experience and from there you might have more chances. 

It doesn't hurt to start looking (really looking) on Seek once a week already a while before you leave for Australia, so you get a good idea of the job market. Try especially to look at ads that are posted by a company itself and/or private advertiser rather than an agency. At the moment most agencies already have their hands full trying to get Australians employed, so you'd be best off having an employer directly assess your suitability without the "filter" of an agency that has to mind their own stats as well. Good luck!!


----------

